# Celestra Amps



## ChrisUlrich (Jun 28, 2008)

For some reason, google is turning up ZERO reviews and data on these amps. I have an opportunity to pick up a FA 275. Speakers are Focals 165A1 SG. I have rears (Kenwood Excelon KFC-X183C series) but this is a two channel only. 

What do you guys think? It's for a 2012 Chevy Colorado. Don't need that much to fill that space! 

Head unit is a Kenwood Excelon DNX9990HD.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Jun 28, 2008)

No one has any input?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I looked on their website.It looks like the FA series is just a mainstream China made amp with some marketing jibar jabor.
The DA series is the Maxsonic stuff.
They claim the RA and VA series are HAND MADE IN OUR LABORATORIES and come with a 2 and 5 year warranty.Those look interesting.
When I google Celestra all kinds of stuff pops up.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Jun 28, 2008)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I looked on their website.It looks like the FA series is just a mainstream China made amp with some marketing jibar jabor.
> The DA series is the Maxsonic stuff.
> They claim the RA and VA series are HAND MADE IN OUR LABORATORIES and come with a 2 and 5 year warranty.Those look interesting.
> When I google Celestra all kinds of stuff pops up.


Well that sounds like a bust then... :-(


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Chris, talk with 6spdCoupe here. He is a rep for Celestra. He can give you some insight on what is up with them. He may have another screenname, but that is how I know him.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

FA series establish our goal to achieve a new market slice, giving to many people the chance to enter in the Celestra's sound.

We decided to make a reliability product, with the cleanest and well controlled sound, as our customer know.
This can be reached recoursing to many design areas: 
•
Very good audio performance for best sound quality as customers wait from us (double differential input audio amplifiers, low feedback, high current capability triple darlington output stages, 20Mhz matched pairs output audio SANKEN transistors).

•
Full mounting flexibility (full HP and LP independent 18Db/oct BESSEL crossover filters for all models)

•
Very good reliability and resistance to full power running (all power devices have been oversized, full protection circuits, massive and heavy heatsink for long time at full power) 

•
Very low loads capability (1 ohm stable all models), increasing the power levels. 

•
Unregulated power supplies allow to increase the output power levels according to battery voltages. 

•
Original heatsink designed for best thermal work 

•
Massive look, giving a well “solid” impression.


We designed this series composed of 4 models, for every car audio system request.

8 db/oct low-pass and 12 db/oct high-pass BESSEL filters built-in, separately turn-on onto each ch. pair 
•separately adjustable from 50 Hz to 5 Khz 
•straight by-pass allowing full-range mode 

THD: less than 0.2 % until 1° clipping [20 hz to 20 Khz] 
FREQUENCY RESPONSE [-3Db]: at 5 hz and more than 75 Khz (nominal power into 4 ohm) FA1.6K: within 250Hz 
INPUT IMPEDANCE: 10 Kohm 
INPUT SENSITIVITY: max 500 mVrms; min 8 Vrms 
STEREO SEPARATION: 60 Db at 1Khz
DUMPING FACTOR FA1.6K: >200 
SIGNAL TO NOISE RATIO: > 115 Db "A" weighted - FA1.6K: 90 Db "A weighted 











Straight from their website. To me their similar to the Twister amps....same company or design?


Don't know what they cost, but at least their not rating the crap out of them. The FA 275 is rated to do 2x 75watt @4ohms, I like the fact they use their RMS power as their model number instead of using their peak-to-peak powers, which are not mentioned at all.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Jun 28, 2008)

I know 6spdcoupe personally. He is the one suggesting this to me! Just trying to do my own research!



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Try a VA or RA line, I bet those won't disappoint you.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

None of the Celestra lineup will disappoint. If you have the coin, as Ricky said, go for the RA or VA lineup. But the one you are looking at won't disappoint. Celestra is a direct competitor to the PHD lineup in Italy..and they are sweet! I wouldn't hesitate buying any of their lines.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Jun 28, 2008)

I assume the quality between the FA and RA/VA is a big one? 

I trust my audio guy for sure. But I like to see things for myself. Hard to find reviews on these amps!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

hi,

i use the 4 serie of the celestra amplifier . 

2 or 3 years ago , i have a fa 2.75 amplifier and the ra150m . the fa2.75 is very good for its price.
but with the ra serie , it is a little more , more details ... with an extrem good looking .

with the va series, it is another league . brillant amplifier, which sound warmless with a lot of component set. if you have the opportinity with va amplifier, i can say you : go . you don't be disappointed.
which va amplifier do you want buy ? passiv or activ configuration ?

da serie is perfect for subwoofer, like morel ultimo . 

ps : if you want more information, don't hesitate contacting me.


----------



## ChrisUlrich (Jun 28, 2008)

No VA or RA for me. It would be the FA275.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

we say about it :


it is a very good amplifier for its range price


----------

